# Stan Efferding repping 495 on incline



## Livebig14 (Jan 22, 2011)

Hey boys.  Im sure youve all heard of Stan Efferding but I dont know if youve seen this video.  CRAZYYYY FUCKING STRENGTH.  Holy shit.  I gotta get those wrist wraps.  Check this shit out.YouTube - Stan Efferding "Rhino" 495 pound incline bench press x 5 reps.


----------



## chesty4 (Jan 22, 2011)

Daaaammmmmnnnn!


----------



## Work IN Progress (Jan 22, 2011)

Stupid Strength.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 22, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> Hey boys.  Im sure youve all heard of Stan Efferding but I dont know if youve seen this video.  CRAZYYYY FUCKING STRENGTH.  Holy shit.  I gotta get those wrist wraps.  Check this shit out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome!


----------



## DDinks88 (Jan 22, 2011)

that guy cant even wipe his own ass


----------



## bknoxx (Jan 22, 2011)

kick ass i was checking out is other vid's  825 comp dead lift raw


----------



## Curt James (Jan 22, 2011)

DDinks88 said:


> that guy cant even wipe his own ass



Efferding is no Kovacs.


----------



## stronger4ever (Jan 22, 2011)

This is better bro, this guy is amazing not only he's a beast with his strength look at his physique. YouTube - Massive Stan Efferding - Masters National Champion 2009


----------



## Livebig14 (Jan 23, 2011)

bknoxx said:


> kick ass i was checking out is other vid's  825 comp dead lift raw


I know man the guy is from another planet


----------



## Livebig14 (Jan 23, 2011)

DDinks88 said:


> that guy cant even wipe his own ass


haha I bet you wouldnt talk shit to his face bro


----------



## Livebig14 (Jan 23, 2011)

stronger4ever said:


> This is better bro, this guy is amazing not only he's a beast with his strength look at his physique. YouTube - Massive Stan Efferding - Masters National Champion 2009


fuck man!  He so damn big


----------



## stronger4ever (Jan 23, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> fuck man!  He so damn big



Would you cook for him my friend? lol


----------



## Livebig14 (Jan 23, 2011)

stronger4ever said:


> Would you cook for him my friend? lol


well probably, but not like I would have a choice,  he could easily just hold me down and force me to cook him a 5 course gourmet dinner


----------



## ebn2002 (Jan 24, 2011)

they said on an ESPN special yesterday that James Harrison form the Steelers can CGBP 500 for reps.  They showed some of his training, he was doing deadlifts, squats, much more of a bodybuilding routine than I thought an NFL player would do.


----------



## SFW (Jan 24, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Awesome!


 

His puerto rican spotter doesnt seem like he'd be much help if he had failed on that last rep.


----------



## Livebig14 (Jan 24, 2011)

ebn2002 said:


> they said on an ESPN special yesterday that James Harrison form the Steelers can CGBP 500 for reps.  They showed some of his training, he was doing deadlifts, squats, much more of a bodybuilding routine than I thought an NFL player would do.


yeah Harrison is a fucking beast.


----------



## Kleen (Jan 24, 2011)

Efferding is just friggen freaky!


----------



## gtbmed (Jan 24, 2011)

bknoxx said:


> kick ass i was checking out is other vid's  825 comp dead lift raw



His deadlift is awesome considering he's not well-built for the lift.

He's definitely a presser.  He put up 606 raw and did it easily.


----------



## carli (Jan 25, 2011)

holy fuck id say there is little or no bodyfat on that lad, absolute crazy strenght


----------

